# clomid and thin lining



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
I was on clomid many years ago and I did not conceive on it. My lining was always 5-6mm after ovulation which is very thin. Injectables did not thin my lining like the clomid.
Has anyone had the same effect and what did you do to increase your lining with clomid? Im thinking of taking whey protein supplementation( a drink) whilst on clomid, the whole cycle until testing. It helps to thicken the lining I belive.
I think a thin lining inhibits implantation.
Danni


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately one of the side effects of clomid can be a thinner womb lining (thankfully not something I experienced whilst on it but I took clomid to boost ~ release more eggs ~ rather than anything else).

Whey protein powder is more for improving the quality of eggs and is often taken by women who are having IVF/ICSI...I never bothered with it but did ensure a high protein diet.  I may be wrong but I don't believe a high protein diet encourages a thicker womb lining.

A good level of selenium in your diet can help promote a healthy womb lining.

Your womb lining is thickened during the beginning of your cycle by oestrogen so some consultants will prescribe additional oestrogen pills to take to help...during the 2nd half of cycle, after ovulation, its progesterone that prepares womb lining for possible implantation and then, if pg, will sustain early pg until placenta takes over...again, some consultants may prescribe progesterone supplements such as cyclogest, to help support the womb lining.

Perhaps you could discuss these with your consultant ?  I'm not really sure that taking Whey protein powder will have any benefits to your womb lining.  Have you considered acupuncture as this may also help improve your womb lining ?  

Some women are prescribed 75mg aspirin (an anticoagulent), viagra or similar as these can increase blood flow to the womb and so help nourish it...however, you should never self medicate, even something as innocuous as aspirin as may do more harm than good, but again, may be worth discussing with your consultant.

If you have a consistently thin womb lining then surely your consultant will consider various options to try to improve things.  They usually like womb lining to be minimum of 8mm for good implantation but I have heard/read of ladies having a womb lining as thin as 4mm and conceiving successfully.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks
I heard something about extra protein for the lining-not sure where. In one of my clomid cycles I did use extra estrogen but it did not help.
I did conceive naturally with my dd  at the time (after all the stress) but Im now much older(40) so Im rather taking clomid for more eggs-cant deal with invasive procedures like ivf anymore...
thanks anyway, we shall see, Im already taking a high dose supplement containing Zinc, selenium, vit C and others
Danni


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Danny

I have a similar problem with clomid and womb lining. To combat this my con prescribed progesterone pessaries which I start taking 3 days after ovulation. It worked well to thicken the lining as AF was alot heavier than normal this time. I was told to use one in the morning and one in the evening, every day, until AF or continue during first few weeks of pregnancy to maintain lining.
Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

My acupuncturist told me that using a hot water bottle or heated wheat bag cold improve blood flow to the womb and therefore help thicken up the lining.  I tried this for several months and although I didn't get pregnant whilst on clomid, I certainly saw a difference in my AF after using the heated wheat bag.  

Good luck
Jane xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

My consultant put me on oestradiol valerate from day 4-8 on my IUI cycle with clomid- I didn't conceive but my lining was approx 9mm at the time of insemination.

I've also heard that rubbing Tiger Balm on your tummy/pelvic region can help increase the blood flow which will help to thicken the lining.

Sam


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
thanks for your messages. Ill see what to do, hopefully lining will get to 7mm at least-I have high fsh as well so could have crappy eggs as well but you never know. ill try 6 clomid cycles and if no joy, try and get on with my life, 
Danni-good luck to all of you


----------

